# 2014 CTD making weird vacuum noise on a cold start



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

So my Cruze is making a weird noise when it’s cold starting and it goes away once it’s warm. Any ideas?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> So my Cruze is making a weird noise when it’s cold starting and it goes away once it’s warm. Any ideas?


I too have noticed strange noises both after cold start and upon shut-down. No CEL’s and lots of trouble-free miles so I just keep Cruzin’. 

Modern diesels, especially with all the high-tech emissions treatment systems, are famous for weird sounds. 

Lots of threads, here’s one http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/88337-weird-noise-start.html


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

More than likely its the turbo vanes closing.


----------

